# Strategies for taking a long call?



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

I was wondering how you decide which long call to take? It seems like most of them are not indefinite, which makes it hard to chose one because I don't want to be laid off after a month and at the end of the books again. It seems like a lot of them will list the length of the job, but there is no way of telling if they plan on giving you a chance to stay on after the job is over.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

henderson14 said:


> I was wondering how you decide which long call to take? It seems like most of them are not indefinite, which makes it hard to chose one because I don't want to be laid off after a month and at the end of the books again. It seems like a lot of them will list the length of the job, but there is no way of telling if they plan on giving you a chance to stay on after the job is over.


I would keep taking the calls and pushing to stay on each time..Good luck


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

Black Dog said:


> I would keep taking the calls and pushing to stay on each time..Good luck


Completely useless advice. You can only take a call if your number is up, so you don't keep taking calls. Are you even in a union? And they could care less if you push to stay on. Everyone wants to stay on.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

henderson14 said:


> I was wondering how you decide which long call to take? It seems like most of them are not indefinite, which makes it hard to chose one because I don't want to be laid off after a month and at the end of the books again. It seems like a lot of them will list the length of the job, but there is no way of telling if they plan on giving you a chance to stay on after the job is over.


It usually works out to be dumb luck. I have taken 2 week calls that have gone months and 6 month calls that went a week.

Take the calls that you might enjoy and do your best work in a pleasant manner - that gives you your best shot.

( and no, not everyone wants to stay on - I prefer to get laid off when the work starts slowing down )


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

henderson14 said:


> Completely useless advice. You can only take a call if your number is up, so you don't keep taking calls. Are you even in a union? And they could care less if you push to stay on. Everyone wants to stay on.


Chill out Buddy I was bumping your thread:laughing:

And no I am not in the union.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Black Dog said:


> Chill out Buddy I was bumping your thread:laughing:
> 
> And no I am not in the union.


I think Henderson14 is kinda cute. I would like to have a swordfight with him.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> I think Henderson14 is kinda cute. I would like to have a swordfight with him.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

It's not just union work that I've seen this happen on.

Lots of times, on a long design/build projects, folks will start calling their buddies on projects are just starting.

This way when work ends on the one winding down and everybody is scrambling for a new job, they're comfortably employed.

I never caught on, never begged off and often stayed on until start-up was completed. But, I loved to see a plant start up that I had a hand in designing, building and starting up.

But, it was also pretty scary going back to the office and hanging around without a charge number.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

henderson14 said:


> Completely useless advice. You can only take a call if your number is up, so you don't keep taking calls. Are you even in a union? And they could care less if you push to stay on. Everyone wants to stay on.


I would offer up some advice as a contractor perspective, but I guess because I'm technically not in the union it will just be useless.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

dawgs said:


> I would offer up some advice as a contractor perspective, but I guess because I'm technically not in the union it will just be useless.


 How many guys you have fulltime dawgs ? Out of most here, you do the same kind of work as the guy I work for part time.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> It's not just union work that I've seen this happen on.
> 
> Lots of times, on a long design/build projects, folks will start calling their buddies on projects are just starting.
> 
> ...


It's kinda spooky to close up a job and see empty desks where everybody was working shifts and pumping out a job making decisions and correcting mistakes, hustling change orders.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

dronai said:


> How many guys you have fulltime dawgs ? Out of most here, you do the same kind of work as the guy I work for part time.


18 for the next few weeks. Have a couple outages getting started. Been keeping around 15 average. (Field people).


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

eejack said:


> It usually works out to be dumb luck. I have taken 2 week calls that have gone months and 6 month calls that went a week.
> 
> Take the calls that you might enjoy and do your best work in a pleasant manner - that gives you your best shot.
> 
> ( and no, not everyone wants to stay on - I prefer to get laid off when the work starts slowing down )


Good advice here. Take a call and roll the dice. Everyone wants to work long term. Sometimes you can luck into a great spot. Other times it seems the cards are stacked against you. As far as a strategy, try this one. The only job you can't possibly keep is the call you don't take.


----------

